# Possiveis causas das inundações urbanas em 18 de Fevereiro de 2008



## MSantos (19 Fev 2008 às 00:47)

Se estes 100mm tivessem, ocorrido durante a preia-mar e durante as marés vivas eu nem quero imaginar as horríveis consequências...
Apesar de ter chovido de forma nunca antes vista nalguns locais, tendo mesmo sido batidos recordes de precipitação, penso que se houvesse uma maior preocupação com o (des)ordenamento do território os danos podiam ser minimizados 

Alguns factores que levaram ao agravamento da situação:

A quase total impermeabilização dos solos nas zonas urbanas; 
A construção nos leitos de cheia dos rios e ribeiras; 
Péssimos sistemas de drenagem de águas pluviais;
Grande acumulação de lixos e outros detritos nas ribeiras, que impedem o escoamento normal da água;
Ignorância das populações, sobre as causas e locais, onde podem ocorrer inundações relâmpago 
Sistema de alertas lento e pouco abrangente e eficaz;


----------



## psm (19 Fev 2008 às 06:36)

*Re: Possiveis causas das inundações urbanas em 19 de Fevereiro de 2008*



MSantos disse:


> Se estes 100mm tivessem, ocorrido durante a preia-mar e durante as marés vivas eu nem quero imaginar as horriveis consequências...
> Apesar de ter chuvido de forma nunca antes vista nalguns locais, tendo mesmo sido batidos recordes de precipitação, penso que se hovesse uma maior preocupação com o (des)ordenamento do territorio os danos podiam ser minimizados
> 
> Alguns factores que levaram ao agravamento da situação:
> ...



só mais uma pequena ajuda. e se os solos estivessem saturados de agua nos sitios ainda não impermializados?

as mentalidades demoram tempo a evoluir.um pais só é desenvolvido quando essas mesmas mentalidades evoluirem (todos nós) tanto a nivel de ambiente, como em cultura, como em habitos de fazer desporto e de civismo a todos nìveis.somos o pais com menos voluntarismo da europa dos 15.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2008 às 10:52)

*Re: Precipitação forte e máximos históricos a 18 Fevereiro 2008*

*Cheias de 18 de Fevereiro de 2008 *

Após uma prolongada aglutinação anticiclónica (AA) que durou grande parte do início do ano de 2008, veio uma chuvada que provocou cheias no dia 18 de Fevereiro de 2008. O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) chama-lhe «Precipitação forte em Portugal».

Mas as regiões do País mais afectadas foram as de Lisboa e de Setúbal. Segundo o IM bateram-se recordes de precipitação que recuavam a 1864. O anterior recorde era de 110 mm e passou para 118 mm de precipitação (não é claro qual foi o intervalo de tempo).

O IM refere uma depressão que caminhou do Oeste da Madeira para Nordeste. É pena não se indicar o valor da depressão. Deve ter sido bem cavada.

Mas ficou por explicar como se passou de uma situação de estabilidade anticiclónica para uma de depressão tão cavada.

O fenómeno é semelhante ao que acontece quando termina uma onda de calor mais ou menos prolongada provocada por pressões atmosféricas elevadas das aglutinações anticiclónicas (AA).

As AA fortes e persistentes não permitem a entrada de ar fresco oriundo do Oceano Atlântico. O ar dos recentes Anticiclones Móveis Polares (AMP) vai-se aglutinando de acordo com as respectivas menores densidades relativas.

Mas, aparecendo um ou mais AMP intensos, com densidades de ar mais elevadas, a AA rompe-se e deixa-os passar. Com eles são arrastadas as depressões que os contornam e se formam nas suas partes laterais.

Se os AMP são suficientemente fortes (quanto mais fortes forem as pressões anticiclónicas mais cavadas são as depressões) atravessam rapidamente as antigas AA. Então, as depressões D escapam-se do corpo principal do AMP. Tal acontece no Inverno.

Deste modo, as precipitações provocadas por depressões cavadas dão origem a cheias rápidas como lhes chamam os especialistas na matéria.

Foi o que aconteceu no dia 18 de Fevereiro de 2008. Os AMP desceram até à Península Ibérica por não serem capazes de romper o núcleo centrado a Norte sobre a Grã-Bretanha.

Passada esta fase de rompimento da anterior AA, formou-se nova AA. Daí que as eólicas tenham novamente quase parado de rodar (Vide REN do dia 20 de Fevereiro de 2008).

Desta vez foi o Diário de Notícias que se destacou a desinformar a opinião pública acerca da cheia de 18 de Fevereiro. Lê-se neste jornal, na notícia intitulada “Temporais vão ser mais frequentes”, o seguinte parágrafo:

«Com o aquecimento global esta situação tem tendência a aumentar e a piorar reforça ainda Francisco Ferreira, dirigente da Quercus, associação ambientalista».

Já lá vai o tempo em que os professores nunca falavam em público – a começar perante os alunos – de assuntos que não conhecessem aprofundadamente.

Não há nenhuma explicação plausível para que num cenário de aquecimento global surjam mais episódios de cheias. Antes pelo contrário. Não é no Verão que surgem cheias frequentes. Nem é no deserto do Saará que chove mais, apesar do aquecimento que por lá se observa.

A grande cheia de 1967 da região de Lisboa – quando se registaram 700 mortes – verificou-se durante um período de dezassete anos, de 1960 a 1976, em que se registou uma descida pronunciada de temperaturas (Vide Fig. 3).

Nessa altura o alarmismo era sobre «arrefecimento global». A catástrofe então anunciada seria a da entrada numa nova idade do gelo. Alguns dos alarmistas do frio dessa época são os mesmos que falam agora do calor. Tudo ser serve para amedrontar as populações.

E em 1946, quando as emissões de dióxido de carbono eram muito inferiores às actuais, também já se verificavam cheias em Lisboa, como pode ser visto numa foto (Fig. 105) enviada pelo colega Medina Ribeiro, autor do blogue Sorumbático.

Fig. 105 - Estrada de Benfica, Lisboa, 1946. Fonte: Medina Ribeiro. 







In: Mitos climáticos


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2008 às 12:41)

*Re: Precipitação forte e máximos históricos a 18 Fevereiro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> *Cheias de 18 de Fevereiro de 2008 *
> 
> Desta vez foi o Diário de Notícias que se destacou a desinformar a opinião pública acerca da cheia de 18 de Fevereiro. Lê-se neste jornal, na notícia intitulada “Temporais vão ser mais frequentes”, o seguinte parágrafo:
> 
> ...



Um bom artigo, mas há aqui umas coisas com as quais não concordo.

Vou destacar a frase do senhor professor Francisco Ferreira: "Com o aquecimento global esta situação tem tendência a aumentar e a piorar".

Pensando num sistema simples de moléculas, um aumento da temperatura, significa um aumento de energia no sistema (em joules), que vai induzir a uma maior cinética entre as moléculas. Vai daí, concordo com o facto de o professor dizer que a situação vai piorar. Agora dizer-se que vai aumentar, aí já não concordo. Da mesma forma que haverão depressões mais cavadas, também os anticiclones terão uma maior força. Vai daí, e a meu ver, o aquecimento global a verificar-se, provocará tempestades cada vez mais fortes, mas também periodos de seca cada vez maior. Isto, porque mais calor significa mais energia, energia essa se será distribuida tanto em sistemas depressivos como em sistemas anti-ciclonicos. Espero não estar a dizer nenhuma asneira.

"Não é no Verão que surgem cheias frequentes."
Falso! Ou pelo menos não é totalmente verdade. Aplica-se em Portugal, mas não se aplica em regiões cujo clima é tropical, continental, sub-tropical... Onde as monções se dão no verão.

"Nem é no deserto do Saará que chove mais, apesar do aquecimento que por lá se observa"
Isto explica-se com a permanencia de sistemas anti-ciclónicos permanentes, evapotranspiração reduzida,.... enfim, um "n" número de factores. Se a precipitação ao nivel mundial aumentar, não creio que vá ser maior em regiões mundiais onde a precipitação é escassa. Irá intensificar-se sim, em regiões onde a chuva já é muito abundante. Digo, eu.


----------



## Dan (21 Fev 2008 às 13:20)

É bem verdade que os episódios de precipitação intensa estão associados a valores de temperatura relativamente elevada. No entanto, relacionar o aumento da temperatura com o aumento da frequência de fenómenos deste tipo numa região de clima Mediterrâneo já é um pouco arriscado. Até pode acontecer exactamente o contrário. Não devemos utilizar situações extremas, muito localizadas e com períodos de retorno de décadas, para provar tendências ou teorias de carácter mais global.


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2008 às 13:25)

O artigo do Rui Moura foi movido para aqui. Deixemos o outro tópico só para discutir os valores da preciptação e à margem do aquecimento global.

Quanto ao artigo do Rui Moura, concordo que a Quercus às vezes só diz disparates mas também acho que não era preciso uma explicação tão complicada, para mim foi uma vulgar depressão desprendida pelo Jet como tantas outras que encontrou elevados niveis de humidade e instabilidade, só que desta vez calhou as células explodirem em cima de grandes centros urbanos. Fosse 50 km antes no mar e ninguém tinha dado por nada de excepcional. Sempre aconteceu e acontecerá no futuro. Pode acontecer amanhã ou só daqui a muitos anos. Dará a impressão que acontece mais vezes mas são as cidades que são cada vez maiores e mais desordenadas. A Quercus deve-se concentrar nas causas das consequências e não nas causas das tempestades pois essas vão regressar com ou sem aquecimento global. Acusar o aquecimento global é desresponsabilizar os verdadeiros culpados do desordenamento e da prevenção.


----------



## PedroNGV (21 Fev 2008 às 15:09)

Olá a todos!

Esta é mais uma ocasião em que o chavão "aquecimento global" é utilizado para desculpar e desviar as atenções de políticas perfeitamente erradas!


----------



## Jota 21 (21 Fev 2008 às 16:35)

Sou pouco entendido em meteorologia mas dos meus poucos conhecimentos gostaria de questionar aqui o seguinte:
 Tenho ideia de que a situação normal no nosso Inverno nas últimas décadas tem sido a de chuva provocada pela passagem de superfícies frontais associadas a núcleos depressionários que se deslocam á latitude mais ou menos das ilhas Britânicas.
 Isto é aquilo a que me habituei nos últimos anos pelo menos do que me recordo.
 Ora neste Inverno nada disso tem acontecido. Temos assistido nos últimos tempos a chuva provocada por depressões vindas de sul o que é o oposto do habitual. 
 A minha pergunta é se isto se pode enquadrar nas alterações climáticas de que tanto se fala e se estas situações se irão tornar a norma no nosso país. Se for esse o caso assistiremos mais a precipitação no sul e centro do que no norte? O normal era chover mais no norte mas hoje em dia quase se pode falar em seca em algumas regiões nortenhas como Bragança, p.ex. 
 Que implicações terá no nosso país a repetição de situações como estas?
 Tenho ouvido falar na desertificação do sul da nossa península mas o que se tem passado não é isso. Temos ouvido falar em inundações no sul de Espanha e no Algarve e esta semana na região de Lisboa e Setúbal. Amanhã e sábado vem aí mais. Os do norte queixam-se de falta de chuva...
 Sei que não é por um único Inverno que se pode dizer que isto passa a ser norma mas talvez seja um caso a estudar.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2008 às 17:01)

Parece que as catastrofes resultam para que se faça alguma coisa algo que eu já não duvidava eram mais uma 5 este ano mas apenas na capital e iam ver que o IM tinha o equipamento todo renovado...e para variar na foto estão bem presentes os mirones todos


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2008 às 17:11)

Jota 21 disse:


> Sei que não é por um único Inverno que se pode dizer que isto passa a ser norma mas talvez seja um caso a estudar.







Já aconteceu no passado o Algarve ter mais chuva que o norte penso que normalmente coincide com a El Niña tens o exemplo de 88/89

O norte nesse acabou com 711 mm.

E o Algarve acabou com 900 mm.

http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.2&objlink=&objrede=


----------



## Jota 21 (21 Fev 2008 às 17:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já aconteceu no passado o Algarve ter mais chuva que o norte penso que normalmente coincide com a El Niña tens o exemplo de 88/89
> 
> O norte nesse acabou com 711 mm.
> 
> ...



 Onde é que se arranja esse boletim de precipitação? É para todo o país?


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2008 às 17:37)

Neste site 

http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.2&objlink=&objrede=

Depois no lado esquerdo vai a Boletim de Percepitação real...


----------



## Jota 21 (21 Fev 2008 às 19:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Neste site
> 
> http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.2&objlink=&objrede=
> 
> Depois no lado esquerdo vai a Boletim de Percepitação real...



 Já vi o site. É excelente. Não devia ter perguntado onde se podia obter o boletim pois estava o endereço na base da página, mas não reparei. 
 Obrigado!


----------



## PedroNGV (21 Fev 2008 às 20:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> Parece que as catastrofes resultam para que se faça alguma coisa algo que eu já não duvidava eram mais uma 5 este ano mas apenas na capital e iam ver que o IM tinha o equipamento todo renovado...e para variar na foto estão bem presentes os mirones todos



Olá Mário!

Esta é mais uma daquelas intervenções à portuguesa! Fazem o desassoreamento do canal (sim, porque esse local de rio natural já não tem nada!) hoje depois esquecem! Faz-me lembrar o acarreio de areia para o litoral! Ainda não perceberam que é inútil!

Talvez, se acontecesse o que tu dizes, mudassem de estratégia! Mas tinha que ser mesmo em Lisboa, caso contrário nem se apercebiam!

Abraço!

PS: somos um povo mesmo estranho... seja à porta dos tribunais ou junto a um rio, há sempre uma multidão debruçada a ver…


----------



## henriquesillva (21 Fev 2008 às 20:54)

PedroNGV disse:


> PS: somos um povo mesmo estranho... seja à porta dos tribunais ou junto a um rio, há sempre uma multidão debruçada a ver…



E os respectivos automóveis, estacionados, também á portuguesa...


----------



## psm (21 Fev 2008 às 22:10)

Vince disse:


> O artigo do Rui Moura foi movido para aqui. Deixemos o outro tópico só para discutir os valores da preciptação e à margem do aquecimento global.
> 
> Quanto ao artigo do Rui Moura, concordo que a Quercus às vezes só diz disparates mas também acho que não era preciso uma explicação tão complicada, para mim foi uma vulgar depressão desprendida pelo Jet como tantas outras que encontrou elevados niveis de humidade e instabilidade, só que desta vez calhou as células explodirem em cima de grandes centros urbanos. Fosse 50 km antes no mar e ninguém tinha dado por nada de excepcional. Sempre aconteceu e acontecerá no futuro. Pode acontecer amanhã ou só daqui a muitos anos. Dará a impressão que acontece mais vezes mas são as cidades que são cada vez maiores e mais desordenadas. A Quercus deve-se concentrar nas causas das consequências e não nas causas das tempestades pois essas vão regressar com ou sem aquecimento global. Acusar o aquecimento global é desresponsabilizar os verdadeiros culpados do desordenamento e da prevenção.





infinito de acordo:


----------



## Gerofil (16 Fev 2009 às 19:31)

*E se fosse hoje?*












Efemérides LUSA - 18 de Fevereiro

*2008* - As cheias na Grande Lisboa provocam dois mortos, cinco feridos e uma mulher desaparecida na ribeira do Jamor, Belas, Queluz, 179 desalojados e 122 deslocados, segundo a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil. As inundações levaram ao corte temporário de luz em Lisboa, Cascais e Loures. Três mil passageiros da CP foram afectados e cerca de 400 alunos ficaram sem aulas em Odivelas. Mais de 20 escolas na baixa de Setúbal foram encerradas e registaram-se inundações um pouco por todo o Alentejo. Em Lisboa registaram-se mais de 360 inundações em habitações e estabelecimentos comerciais, 227 inundações em via pública e 87 deslizamentos de terra.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2009 às 19:35)

Se fosse hoje seria bem pior, visto que os solos estão saturados de água.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Fev 2009 às 23:19)

*Sintra: pouco mudou depois da morte de duas irmãs*

*A 18 de Fevereio de 2008 um carro, com duas jovens, foi levado pelas águas na ribeira do Jamor. Pouco ou nada foi feito na zona.*

A família e os comerciantes do local onde há um ano morreram duas irmãs arrastadas pelas águas para a ribeira do Jamor afirmam que a autarquia de Sintra de apenas há cinco dias interveio na zona, escreve a Lusa. A 18 de Fevereiro de 2008, um automóvel onde seguiam duas irmãs caiu à ribeira do Jamor na sequência do mau tempo e das cheias que atingiram esta localidade do concelho de Sintra. A queda de um muro que separa o rio da Estrada Nacional 117 (EN117) provocou o arrastamento, por força das águas, do veículo onde seguiam as duas mulheres. 
*Muro ainda por arranjar* - Passados doze meses, o muro continua por arranjar e foi substituído por um rail metálico, a EN117 permanece sem passeios que possibilitem aos peões circular em segurança e os moradores e comerciantes da zona lamentam a falta de intervenção no local. Alguns moradores e comerciantes do local adiantaram à Lusa que apenas na sexta-feira [13 de Fevereiro] a Câmara de Sintra trocou os pinos brancos e vermelhos, que se encontravam no local desde o fatídico dia, e que substituíam parte do muro que ruiu, por um rail metálico. Hugo Baptista, proprietário de um restaurante no local, disse à agência Lusa ter presenciado os trabalhos por parte da câmara, e reclama o entendimento entre a Estradas de Portugal e a autarquia de Sintra para que solucionem os problemas «desta zona esquecida». 
*Estrada sem condições* - «Esta estrada não tem condições nenhumas. Devia haver passeios para as pessoas passarem e a paragem de autocarros está muito perto da estrada, o que é um perigo», disse o comerciante. Um ano após o acidente é visível a degradação do muro ao longo de várias centenas de metros, parte dele substituído por pinos vermelhos e brancos com uma altura de 40 centímetros. Carlos Nunes, amigo e representante das famílias das duas mulheres, lamenta que «em um ano a única coisa que mudou foi tirarem os pinos de plástico que faziam de muro por um separador que puseram há cinco dias». 
«O que é certo é que faz um ano e parece-me que pouco conseguimos aprender enquanto pais sobre assuntos desta natureza. O muro está todo degradado e quando dizem que é privado eu gostava de perceber então quem é que colocou aqui este separador», referiu. 
*Um corpo nunca apareceu* - Há um ano Sara Gomes foi recolhida já sem vida do interior do carro e o corpo de Zíbia Coimbra nunca apareceu, após as autoridades terem realizado intensas buscas durante 15 dias. Segundo Carlos Nunes, doze meses depois, a única ajuda que a família recebeu veio da parte da Junta de Freguesia de Monte Abraão, que pagou o funeral e deu apoio psicológico à família, e da Segurança Social. «Por parte da empresa seguradora houve um descartamento total porque apontaram que o acidente se deveu a coisas da natureza», disse, adiantando que o advogado da família continua a aguardar a entrega de documentação por parte da Câmara de Sintra e da Estradas de Portugal para iniciar o processo em tribunal no qual a família pretende o apuramento de responsabilidades. 
Segundo a Estradas de Portugal, o muro danificado aquando do acidente é propriedade particular, tendo o respectivo proprietário sido notificado para proceder à devida reparação. 
*Estudo do local* - «A EP e a Câmara Municipal de Sintra têm em curso um estudo que avalia a possibilidade de se efectuar uma intervenção que melhore as condições de circulação, nomeadamente com melhoria das características geométricas da estrada e nova pavimentação», refere a nota enviada à agência Lusa. A Lusa tentou contactar o presidente da câmara de Sintra, Fernando Seara, mas até ao momento o autarca mostrou-se incontactável.

Fonte: Portugal Diário


----------



## rijo (18 Fev 2009 às 18:49)

PedroNGV disse:


> Olá Mário!
> 
> Esta é mais uma daquelas intervenções à portuguesa! Fazem o desassoreamento do canal (sim, porque esse local de rio natural já não tem nada!) hoje depois esquecem! Faz-me lembrar o acarreio de areia para o litoral! Ainda não perceberam que é inútil!
> 
> ...



Não se esqueçam que aqueles mirones estão ali porque se procurava um corpo de uma mulher que ainda hoje não foi encontrado.


----------



## rijo (18 Fev 2009 às 18:55)

*A situação do Rio Jamor esteve no Nós Por Cá*

[VIDEO]http://videos.sic.pt/CONTEUDOS/sicweb/cheias_1722009195744_web.flv[/VIDEO]

[VIDEO]http://videos.sic.pt/CONTEUDOS/sicweb/belas_1722009195227_web.flv[/VIDEO]

[VIDEO]http://videos.sic.pt/CONTEUDOS/sicweb/en117_172200919514_web.flv[/VIDEO]​
Um daqueles edifícios chama-se Edifício Titanic...



> Não é só a chuva...Má ocupação do território agrava situações de cheiaJá se sabe que a chuva é o factor natural que desencadeia as cheias. Mas há factores agravantes com origem na actividade humana. Vários especialistas têm alertado para que a má ocupação do território é um factor-chave que tem causado grandes prejuízos.
> Imprimir
> Vídeos
> "Planeamento deficiente"
> ...


----------



## Lightning (19 Fev 2009 às 13:09)

Gerofil disse:


> E se fosse hoje?



Se fosse hoje eu fazia uma festa  

Adorava repetir a dose


----------



## Chingula (1 Mai 2009 às 21:15)

*Re: Precipitação forte e máximos históricos a 18 Fevereiro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> *Cheias de 18 de Fevereiro de 2008 *
> 
> Após uma prolongada aglutinação anticiclónica (AA) que durou grande parte do início do ano de 2008, veio uma chuvada que provocou cheias no dia 18 de Fevereiro de 2008. O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) chama-lhe «Precipitação forte em Portugal».
> 
> ...



"... Mas as regiões do País mais afectadas foram as de Lisboa e de Setúbal. Segundo o IM bateram-se recordes de precipitação que recuavam a 1864. O anterior recorde era de 110 mm e passou para 118 mm de precipitação (não é claro qual foi o intervalo de tempo)."


Máximos da quantidade da precipitação registada, em 24 horas (09/09), no Instituto Geofísico de Lisboa:

                             18 de Fevereiro de 2008 – 118 mm
                               5 de Dezembro de 1876 – 111 mm
                             19 de Novembro de 1983 – 96 mm
                             19 de Outubro de 1997 – 93 mm
                               2 de Novembro de 1997 – 91 mm
                             10 de Outubro de 1962 – 90 mm
                             25 de Novembro de 1967 – 90 mm

Utiliza-se como referência o I.Geofísico de Lisboa, por ter as séries de Observação mais longas e assim se poderem comparar situações de Grandes Chuvadas...que sempre ocorreram.
Apenas pretendo responder à duvida posta.

Cumpts


----------



## Chingula (1 Mai 2009 às 21:40)

Gerofil disse:


> *E se fosse hoje?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gostaria de ver reflectida uma questão muito comum - o de se dizer que as condições meteorológicas provocaram acidentes, mortos ou feridos...
As condições meteorológicas, quaisquer que sejam, não provocam os acidentes...estes ocorrem porque as pessoas em cada situação, não se adaptam nem adoptam as posturas correctas, em função da situação meteorológica que enfrentam.
Por exemplo: Quando se diz que o nevoeiro causa acidente entre 3 veículos...na verdade o nevoeiro não causa acidente nenhum...a chuvada isto e aquilo...muito antes de haver Homem sempre houve chuvadas...podemos é não estar preparados ou não ter condições para enfrentar determinado fenómeno meteorológico mais intenso (por ignorancia, por facilitismo, falta de meios - de previsão, de aviso ou de evacuação,...ou ainda por qualquer outra razão). 
A importância de conhecer os fenómenos e possíveis efeitos no meio Geográfico que habitamos, é precisamente para que se adoptem estratégias defensivas que evitem danos em pessoas e bens.
A diferença do número de vitimas hoje em dia, em relação ao passado é a prova do que afirmo.

Cumpts


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Mai 2009 às 10:46)

"*Ministro do Ambiente diz que a culpa das cheias é das autarquias*

por PAULA SANCHEZ e FILIPE MORAIS19 Fevereiro 2008 

Associação Nacional de Municípios diz que as acusações fazem "ricochete" em Nunes Correia.
Alguns autarcas dos concelhos atingidos pelas inundações na Área Metropolitana de Lisboa ficaram indignados com o ministro do Ambiente, que responsabilizou as câmaras municipais pelas cheias e pelas complicações de trânsito.
Em *Loures*, Odivelas, Oeiras, Setúbal e Sintra as inundações resultaram, sobretudo, do extravasar dos rios e ribeiras e do grande volume de água que escorreu pelas encostas das serras, por não haver um correcto escoamento de águas pluviais. "Estamos numa área de competência autárquica. Tem a ver com as infra-estruturas urbanas. O problema do ordenamento do território já não é o mais sério em Portugal", afirmou o ministro. Nunes Correia considerou ainda que há "falta de hábito" de fazer limpezas regulares para evitar cheias, embora reconheça que só uma peritagem pode apurar as razões destas complicações".
Lembrando que a limpeza das ribeiras e rios é uma tarefa exclusiva do Ministério do Ambiente, através do Instituto da Água (INAG), a Associação Nacional de Municípios criticou a tentativa de desresponsabilização feita pelo governante. "São acusações que fazem ricochete no ministro", acusa Fernando Rua. E recorda que há muito tempo os municípios reivindicam a assunção dessas competências e o ministério nem responde. "Eu imagino a indignação dos meus colegas da zona afectada, porque o sr. ministro tentou branquear a sua própria responsabilidade".
"Injusto e pouco correcto". Foi assim que Carlos Teixeira (PS), presidente da câmara de Loures, classificou as palavras do governante. "Se as autarquias não fizessem o seu trabalho em tempo útil, hoje tinha sido uma catástrofe", desabafou. O autarca lembrou que a precipitação verificada na madrugada de ontem foi muito idêntica à das cheias de 1983 e as consequências, "felizmente, foram muito menores".
"Dirigentes e funcionários da câmara e presidentes de junta andaram desde as cinco da manhã no terreno para resolver os problemas que se iam colocando e "aquilo que ouvimos foi a desresponsabilização de quem tem obrigações, ao contrário do que sucedeu com o ministro da Administração Interna que andou ao nosso lado", acusou Carlos Teixeira. 
(…)" _Diário de Notícias 19 de Fevereiro de 2008_

A culpa, como sempre, é algo que ninguém deseja assumir! É a eterna telenovela… 
Foi um dia, logo no seu começo marcado com um stress daqueles que dá vontade de fugir…
Recordo que cheguei ao emprego cerca de 2h atrasado porque sair de carro com aquelas condições na estrada estava fora de questão. Decidi ir de transportes públicos, saiu pior a emenda do que o soneto; os acessos nas zonas baixas junto a Loures estavam um autêntico caos. 

Outras virão e estará tudo como antes…


----------



## Chingula (2 Mai 2009 às 18:58)

joseoliveira disse:


> "*Ministro do Ambiente diz que a culpa das cheias é das autarquias*
> 
> por PAULA SANCHEZ e FILIPE MORAIS19 Fevereiro 2008
> 
> ...



"...A culpa, como sempre, é algo que ninguém deseja assumir! É a eterna telenovela… "

Não discuto a questão da culpa...como aqui é colocada. 
Penso que, na Natureza, os fenómenos ocorrem com variadíssimas intensidades sempre existiram e continuarão a existir. 
O homem, como todos os seres vivos adaptam-se às circunstâncias ou sofrem as consequências.
Quando se estuda, investiga e conhecem os fenómenos que ocorrem no Planeta, podem ser minimizados os seus efeitos, eventualmente gravosos...com a prevenção, com opções adaptadas às circunstâncias e não expondo, vidas e bens, ao risco da sorte...por isso em cada área dedicada à Natureza (Meteorologia, Sismologia, etc...) é fundamental saber-se o que está a acontecer - diagnóstico correcto da situação - e ter capacidade (sabendo e possuíndo meios técnicos adequados) de prever com segurança o que pode acontecer no futuro...estes aspectos, hoje, estão muito mais avançados do que há 100 ou há 30 anos, mas ainda há muito para desvendar e fazer...por exemplo: ainda não se consegue (hoje) prever a ocorrência (local, data e hora) de um sismo...e a sua intensidade.
Perante um acidente, sempre lamentável, quando existem percas de vidas ou de bens, a negligência humana, está sempre presente...por ignorância, por descuido, pela tentação de arriscar, por razões económicas...etc, podendo haver responsabilidades ou não...mas a Natureza não tem culpa.
 Cumpts


----------

